# Sounds Like A Good Deal...



## MeredithJL (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello all, I've been lurking but not posted anything lately.   I just started a new job at a fabrication company, and the work is fantastic but fairly exhausting. They rely on me for a lot, which is great, but like I said, exhausting  

So:  my lathe.  I'm looking to upgrade, and I found this on eBay. 

I own a 7 x 12 Grizzly, which is free of any enhancements at this point.   Right now, I use it at work  when I need a small part for something I am fabricating. I should say I am not required to provide things like this at work, but I like having them there because I get paid to learn as I go in that regard, LOL. I'm planning to bring that machine home so I can get more practice on it, using Delrin ( I live in a second-floor apartment, and I'm not really down with splashing oil on the walls or cleaning up aluminum shavings at home.0

I wanted something bigger with a more powerful motor eventually (space is always a consideration, however), and I already own the 16 inch  lathe bed extension sold by LMS, so my new plan would be to transfer this LMS 7x12 over to that bed.   My initial plan was to extend the Grizzly, but I had not gotten around to it yet because it is just too hot here in Florida right now to stick around after work to do anything at all, LOL.  

The amount of accessories that come with this for the price, plus having a 500W brushless motor make it really attractive to me.  What do you think?


----------



## MeredithJL (Jul 17, 2017)

Not a single opinion out there, huh?  Awesome.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 17, 2017)

MeredithJL said:


> Not a single opinion out there, huh?  Awesome.


So since you didn't specify a price, if it is $50, it's a great deal.  If they want  $5,000, walk away.  Just my opinion.


----------



## MeredithJL (Jul 17, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> So since you didn't specify a price, if it is $50, it's a great deal.  If they want  $5,000, walk away.  Just my opinion.


My bad.  I though the price was visible in the screenshot.  They're asking $1050 for everything.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 17, 2017)

You also didn't say what make and model the lathe was.  Based on your comments, I will guess that it is the LMS 5200.  If that is the case, it sells new for $1250.   The seller is including a bunch of extras, including 2 four jaw chucks, 2 face plates, some lathe dogs, and a hand crank, etc.  Maybe $400 new. The lathe has seen some use, judging from the backsplash.  Who knows if there are any problems with it?  Bottom line, an OK price but not a steal.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Zathros (Jul 18, 2017)

I have something like that with à 450watt brushless drive. Another brand stil too weak for in my idea. While I make bicycle parts mostly on it and Some handy tools. 500watt is not so powerfull. It can not make treads on titanium. Stainless steel at best m5 or m6 . Just to remind you at the limits you may encounter.
Thats to say with à plate. I can cut treads only with one cutting tool , not à plate in the tailstock.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 19, 2017)

In my opinion that older model LMS 5200 is worth around $400 ,add t another $300 for the extras, then it is a not a bad deal for $700.


----------

